# "20 minutes" le petit journal gratuit à télécharger -> ici



## Zarck (3 Mars 2004)

Tous les jours "20 minutes" le petit journal gratuit à télécharger -&gt; ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.20minutes.fr/pdf/voir_pdf_pl.php?p=UG2430 

@+ 
*_* 

Ps: il faut installer Acrobat Reader pour le lire.


----------



## Zarck (3 Mars 2004)

http://www.metropoint.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/Metropoint.woa

Il y a aussi Metro -&gt; WebObjects inside...

@+
*_*


----------

